# Generador sucesos aleatorios baja frecuencia



## alicia (Ene 7, 2011)

Buenas tardes. Necesito construir un generador de sucesos aleatorios, basado en ruido térmico de transistor o ruido shokt, pero el que construí funciona en la frecuencia del audible y tengo que sacar los pulsos en forma de 1 y 0 por un display, a una velocidad que la vista humana pueda percibir con cierta tranquilidad. Es importante. Gracias a todos por todo.


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 7, 2011)

toma una muestra del ruido de tanto en tanto , evalualo y mostralo.


----------



## alicia (Ene 7, 2011)

Como puedo saber que el ruido que yo grabe es ruido blanco de verdad?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2011)

alicia dijo:


> Necesito construir un generador de sucesos aleatorios, basado en ruido térmico de transistor o ruido shokt, pero el que construí funciona en la frecuencia del audible y tengo que sacar los pulsos en forma de 1 y 0 por un display, a una velocidad que la vista humana pueda percibir con cierta tranquilidad.





alicia dijo:


> Como puedo saber que el ruido que yo grabe es ruido blanco de verdad?



Que tal si te decides por lo que necesitas? :enfadado:
*Has hecho* un generador de ruido blanco o *has grabado* ruido blanco? 

Lo de la primera cita es bastante simple: solo tenés poner un filtro pasabajos que recorte el ruido blanco a una frecuencia adecuada a la que querés mostrar, y a la salida del filtro tenes que poner un comparador que genere los pulsos que necesitas.



alicia dijo:


> Es importante.



Si es tan importante, podrías haberte preocupado por describir con exactitud tu problema y lo que has hecho para solucionarlo. De todas maneras, tengo la impresión de que esto es una tarea de instituto o universidad que deberías resolver vos, así que hasta acá llega la colaboración.


----------



## alicia (Ene 13, 2011)

Mira, no es para instituto ni universidad, es para un proyecto puloto de la UB de Barcelona, yo ya tengo unos años y colaboro como experimentadora. Efectivamente construí el generador de ruido blanco de la figura, al que uní el filtro pasa bajos a unos 900hz con la idea de recortar señal después de algún modo Puede verse en la discusión Pasa bajos a 900Hz. Finalmente no funciona y quisiera saber si hay una solución algo más integral...Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2011)

Probá este sin el filtro de salida que lo convierte en ruido rosa.
http://sound.westhost.com/project11.htm


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 13, 2011)

alicia dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Necesito construir un generador de sucesos aleatorios, basado en ruido térmico de transistor o* ruido shokt*


 Shokt?  Lo mas parecido a eso es "shot noise" o ruido de granalla, que es de diferente naturaleza y distribucion que el ruido termico o ruido Johnson.



> pero el que construí funciona en la frecuencia del audible y tengo que sacar los pulsos en forma de 1 y 0 por un display, a una velocidad que la vista humana pueda percibir con cierta tranquilidad. Es importante. Gracias a todos por todo.


A pesar de la poca o nula informacion que das sobre las especificaciones o en que corno vas a usar esto (costumbre en el foro :enfadado, me da la impresion que lo que vos necesitas no es "un generador de ruido blanco" sino una cosa que genere pulsos aleatorios a una velocidad "visible" y ajustable, la distribucion de probabilidad importa poco mientras la secuencia no sea predecible "humanamente".  Es esto correcto?

En caso afirmativo lo que tenes que usar es un generador de secuencia pseudoaleatoria (vas a encontrar material de sobra con Google).
La implementacion la podes hacer despues con registros de desplazamiento, microcontrolador o directamente con la PC.


----------



## alicia (Ene 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias, Ezavalla, por tu respuesta.

Efectivamente, Eduardo, se trata de un experimento de la Facultad de psicologia, donde se requieren pulsos aleatorios a velocidad visible y a velocidad discernible por el ojo humano, pero el proyecto requiere que el dispositivo que los genere sea de naturaleza aleatoria intrísecamente, ya que un algoritmo es pseudoaleatorio. No es exigencia mia sino del proyecto. Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 13, 2011)

alicia dijo:


> Efectivamente, Eduardo, se trata de un experimento de la Facultad de psicologia, donde se requieren pulsos aleatorios a velocidad visible y a velocidad discernible por el ojo humano, pero el proyecto requiere que el dispositivo que los genere sea de naturaleza aleatoria intrísecamente, ya que un algoritmo es pseudoaleatorio. No es exigencia mia sino del proyecto.


Veo que no tenes ni idea de secuencias pseudoaleatorias, te recomiendo que leas al respecto.
En un experimento de ese tipo va a ser indistinguible de una secuencia verdaderamente aleatoria.
Y mucho mas confiable que esos "generadores" hobbysticos que estas copiando a ciegas. Porque todos esos, ni el ruido que generan es perfectamente blanco, sino que ademas, si no estan bien armados y apantallados se contaminan con ruido de 50Hz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> En un experimento de ese tipo va a ser indistinguible de una secuencia verdaderamente aleatoria.


Es indistinguible solo si la longitud de la secuencia es mayor que la capacidad de retención de eventos del sujeto bajo prueba 
Vamos, que si el requerimiento es que sea aleatorio por naturaleza, algún motivo debe haber...digo, no?  Sin conocer el motivo, es difícil estimar si una pseudoaleatoria puede funcionar o nó...


----------



## alicia (Ene 14, 2011)

El sujeto sabe a qué experimento se le somete, no importa tanto su retentiva sino que la posibilidad  de que el sistema modifique su comportamiento respecto de lo esperado resida en variaciones de comportamiento físico mínimamente directas. Un algoritmo ya está escrito y funcionará como una secuencia de órdenes prescritas que sólo se monitorizarán durante el experimento. El funcionamiento intrínseco de la secuencia no puede variar. Es por eso que lo piden así. Sigo pidiendo ayuda..gracias a todos que sois un sol.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2011)

alicia dijo:


> El sujeto sabe a qué experimento se le somete, no importa tanto su retentiva sino que la posibilidad  de que el sistema modifique su comportamiento respecto de lo esperado resida en variaciones de comportamiento físico mínimamente directas. Un algoritmo ya está escrito y funcionará como una secuencia de órdenes prescritas que sólo se monitorizarán durante el experimento. El funcionamiento intrínseco de la secuencia no puede variar.


  
No entendí nada


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2011)

Suponiendo que yo tenga un artefacto que me genere los estados 1-0 al azar, ¿ Quien ? o ¿ Que cosa ? manda la información del estado al display en el momento de tomar el dato, o ¿ Es de forma automática ?.

Por ejemplo un generador digital de ruido blanco al que se le toma el estado de uno de sus contadores mediante el accionar de un oscilador independiente.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 14, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es indistinguible solo si la longitud de la secuencia es mayor que la capacidad de retención de eventos del sujeto bajo prueba


Pero en que longitud de secuencia estas pensando?
Con un LFSR de 16 bit la longitud de secuencia es de 65535 (y podes seguir agregando bits). Y el ensayo no va a llegar a durar ni 1 periodo.



> Vamos, que si el requerimiento es que sea aleatorio por naturaleza, algún motivo debe haber...digo, no? Sin conocer el motivo, es difícil estimar si una pseudoaleatoria puede funcionar o nó...


Me parece que vos estas tomando como "secuencia pseudo aleatoria" a una secuencia corta que se repite en pocos segundos o que empieza siempre igual --> Eso seria una secuencia pesimamente elegida e implementada, porque es muy sencillo darle la longitud suficiente (miles o millones) y hacer que se inicie siempre diferente.



Por otro lado, cuando Alicia habla de que ya hay un algoritmo escrito, entiendo que en el test estan usando una PC --> Por que no genera la secuencia con la funcion rand() ? (o la equivalente en el lenguaje que use)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2011)

El tema es que no conozco las características del test que quieren hacer. Si el test se hace varias veces al mismo sujeto, pueden haber *partes* de la secuencia que sean identificadas por la persona y que esto le permita estimar cual es el próximo estado "aleatorio"...independientemente del largo de la secuencia. Digo esto por que el cerebro humano es bastante hábil para reconocer y enlazar fragmentos de información, aún sin el conocimiento completo de toda la secuencia....claro que si el ensayo solo se hace una vez, poco importa esta habilidad...
En cuanto a lo que dijo Alicia....no entendí un pomo...excepto eso del algoritmo, pero tampoco sé a que se refiere...


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 14, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> El tema es que no conozco las características del test que quieren hacer. Si el test se hace varias veces al mismo sujeto, pueden haber *partes* de la secuencia que sean identificadas por la persona y que esto le permita estimar cual es el próximo estado "aleatorio"...independientemente del largo de la secuencia. Digo esto por que el cerebro humano es bastante hábil para reconocer y enlazar fragmentos de información, aún sin el conocimiento completo de toda la secuencia....claro que si el ensayo solo se hace una vez, poco importa esta habilidad...


Sin importar como sea el ensayo, el sujeto siempre va a ver fragmentos de la secuencia. Si repite una y otra el test no pasa nada porque el fragmento es diferente.
Es lo mismo que si agarras la guia de telefonos en una hoja y renglon al azar, y la secuencia son los numeros pares e impares que le siguen. 



> En cuanto a lo que dijo Alicia....no entendí un pomo...excepto eso del algoritmo, pero tampoco sé a que se refiere...


Yo tampoco. Tiene el comportamiento tipico de los "investigadores" que aparecen por el foro buscando una solucion electronica. 

- Nunca explican como es lo que quieren hacer.

- Especifican lo que creen que necesitan de manera vaga.

- Esperan como respuesta un circuito sencillo,barato y detallado en cuyo titulo aparezcan sus palabres de busqueda (en este caso "generador" y "aleatoria"), con eso es suficiente.
Es como cuando quien no sabe cocinar busca una receta y selecciona solo aquellas donde dice "exquisito".

- Si pedis detalles del proyecto, o no te dan bola o se enojan, porque estan convencidos que fueron claros y especificaron bien.

- Se generan hilos larguisimos donde no sirve casi nada, porque la solucion puede no tener nada que ver con el planteo inicial.  
Por ejemplo: Si esto fuera que tiene que haber una (una sola) respuesta aleatoria a partir que el sujeto pulsa un boton, el circuito seria nada mas que un oscilador de alta frecuencia que se para al pulsar el boton y se enciende (o no) una luz de acuerdo al estado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Sin importar como sea el ensayo, el sujeto siempre va a ver fragmentos de la secuencia. Si repite una y otra el test *no pasa nada porque el fragmento es diferente*.


Ese es precisamente el punto: que la duración del ensayo y el largo de la secuencia sean tales que suceda lo que vos dices 



Eduardo dijo:


> Por ejemplo: Si esto fuera que tiene que haber una (una sola) respuesta aleatoria a partir que el sujeto pulsa un boton, el circuito seria nada mas que un oscilador de alta frecuencia que se para al pulsar el boton y se enciende (o no) una luz de acuerdo al estado.


Si fuera así, hace rato hubiera recibido una respuesta...pero como está planteado, es inentendible que es lo que quiere...


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 14, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ese es precisamente el punto: que la duración del ensayo y el largo de la secuencia sean tales que suceda lo que vos dices


Es lo que dije en el mensaje #14



> Si fuera así, hace rato hubiera recibido una respuesta...pero como está planteado, es inentendible que es lo que quiere...


El parrafo completo es:
_- Se generan hilos larguisimos donde no sirve casi nada, porque la solucion puede no tener nada que ver con el planteo inicial. 
Por ejemplo: Si esto fuera que tiene que haber una (una sola) respuesta aleatoria a partir que el sujeto pulsa un boton, el circuito seria nada mas que un oscilador de alta frecuencia que se para al pulsar el boton y se enciende (o no) una luz de acuerdo al estado. _

Y me refiero a que por una descripcion vaga del problema se hablan montones de posibilidades cuando la solucion apropiada *puede* no tener nada que ver con el planteo inicial.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2011)

*[Off Topic]*
Tengo un feo presentimiento sobre este post, (Finalidad) 
*[/Off Topic]*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es lo que dije en el mensaje #14


Parcialmente 


Eduardo dijo:


> *Y el ensayo no va a llegar a durar ni 1 periodo.*


pero no tengo de donde sustentar eso  ...no conozco como es el experimento...y el P.O. no lo aclaró...creo 



Fogonazo dijo:


> *[Off Topic]*
> Tengo un feo presentimiento sobre este post, (Finalidad)
> *[/Off Topic]*


  
Que bueno que tenés un presentimiento! Yo ni sé de que se trata


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 14, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> pero no tengo de donde sustentar eso  ...no conozco como es el experimento...y el P.O. no lo aclaró...creo


Hace cuentas.  Cada cuanto se repite la secuencia con LFSR de 8, 16 y 24 bits a una velocidad de bit perceptible visualmente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2011)

Seee...con 16 o mas bits ya estás cubierto, pero insisto que deberían describir mejor cual es el experimento que quieren hacer: cuanto dura? cuantas veces se repite por sujeto? y ese tipo de cosas que te permitan tener mas certeza a la hora de "recomendar" algo...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *[Off Topic]*
> Tengo un feo presentimiento sobre este post, (Finalidad)
> *[/Off Topic]*


[Más offtopic]
Me huele a examen de coordinación visual-motora y concentración. Probablemente como parte de uno más extenso, quizá de los preocupacionales. Y tiene un aromita a Gestalt en el fondo (me gustan las teorías gestálticas en general, aunque no la aplicaicón que les han dado algunas veces).
[/Más offopic]

Sería muy interesante que se describiera cómo se va a usar el aparato este, cómo es el test que se pretende correr y qué respuesta se evalúa del sujeto en cuestión. Así se sabrá qué tipo de secuencia es aceptable y cuál no.

También sería interesante saber si Alicia es sicóloga, electrónica o una mezcla de ambas cosas, junto con el dato de quién escribió las especificaciones: Para un sicólogo "aleatorio" no quiere decir lo mismo que para un electrónico.

Saludos


----------



## alicia (Feb 25, 2011)

De entrada, os agradezco la colaboración sobremanera y os pongo en situación:

Soy Física, pero no de la especialidad de electrónica, con lo que los fundamentos teóricos de lo que quiero hacer me son claros pero NO la plasmación práctica, por es estoy aquí.

No debemos discutir qué tipo de aleatoriedad es adecuada para lo que intento: sólo puede ser basada en ruido térmico de electrones o shot (perdonad que no recuerde cómo se escribe correctamente).

Lo que necesito es un generador de ruido basado en eso pero con una frecuencia de 1, 2 o 3 Hz a la salida, y una manera de mostrarlo en un display donde el sujeto vea 1 y 0.

Eso. 

Mil gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2011)

alicia dijo:


> No debemos discutir qué tipo de aleatoriedad es adecuada para lo que intento: sólo puede ser basada en ruido térmico de electrones o shot (perdonad que no recuerde cómo se escribe correctamente).


OK. Ruido térmico entonces.



alicia dijo:


> Lo que necesito es un generador de ruido basado en eso pero con una frecuencia de 1, 2 o 3 Hz a la salida, y una manera de mostrarlo en un display donde el sujeto vea 1 y 0.


Y que es lo que querés que sea aleatorio? La amplitud, la frecuencia, la fase...que cosa? Por que decir "un ruido de 3Hz" y mostrarlo en un display.....es como no decir nada


----------



## alicia (Feb 27, 2011)

La amplitud habria de ser aleatoria y  lo bastante alta para que el display de salida la capte; las amplitudes más bajas que lo que capte el display de salida, si se pierden no importa: será un subconjunto de lo aleatorio. La frecuencia debe ser también aleatoria, pero dentro de un rango que el ojo humano pueda apreciar, pongamos entre 1 Y 3 Hz, y si hay frecuencias más altas, debe haber un filtro que las corte porque si no por el display no se va a apreciar por el ojo humano. La fase es indiferente. De nuevo os doy un abrazo y las gracias. Sois muy amables.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2011)

OK. Y que se supone que sea ese "display" del que hablas?


----------



## alicia (Feb 28, 2011)

Lo ideal sería que los pulsos salieran con forma de 1 y 0 bien por un display también construido para ello o simplemente que un LED se encendiera y apagara a la salida. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2011)

Lo mas simple es lo del LED que enciende y apaga, pero solo es posible "ver" la frecuencia, por que discriminar amplitud con eso no es muy factible.
De todos modos, la configuración es sencilla:

*Generador de ruido blanco--->Filtro pasa-bajos--->Comparador---->LED*



El generador de ruido blanco lo puedes hacer con la unión BE un transistor polarizado en inversa. La primera sección de *este *esquema es un buen inicio.
 El filtro pasa-bajos...pues usá la configuración Sallen-Key que es sencilla y te dá uno de segundo orden. Hay mucho de eso en la web.
 Comparador....para la frecuencias que vas a usar, te alcanza con un AO. Es básico
 LED:...bueno, eso, un LED a la salida del AO o con un transistor de por medio...
Un diseño inteligente solo utilizaría un amplificador operaciona cuádruple y un par de transistores...sin contar los componentes pasivos.

Hasta acá llego yo. El resto es tu trabajo


----------

